# Rainshadow SU1266F



## BigGreenZ_71 (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm lookin a blank to catch some puppy drum on anywhere from smallest to about 40 inches.... how will this blank do? It seems like it would be perfect, b/c we only usually throw about 3 or 4 oz's and dont have to throw too far. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Bgz-71*

Have a 10'6" Rainshadow 1266 from FishSticks4U w/a Diawa Capricorn CA 4500SA primarily for slingin' 2-4oz metal. Should work fine for dunking bait for pups. Expect will also handle up to a 40" red too, but could be an interesting hand full  

My 2 cents,

`bucket


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

The Bucket said:


> Expect will also handle up to a 40" red too, but could be an interesting hand full
> 
> My 2 cents,
> 
> `bucket


Got one as well, and ditto what Bucket said!


----------



## BigGreenZ_71 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks guys, appreciate the input. I guess i will order it soon, going to be my first custom rod.


----------



## Bayou Bob (Apr 25, 2006)

BG, You will love the 1266 Rainshadow. You won't see the splash with 2 ounces of metal. Keep the line weight under 20 with mono or 30 with braid and set your drag to run a little and you can whip a big fish with it.


----------

